

Case study: MongoDB capped collections (after trying SQL and Redis) - Croaky
http://robots.thoughtbot.com/post/2403360445/yuletide-logs-and-mongodb-capped-collections

======
apu
Interesting, although it's not clear what's wrong with using Redis. I would
store the object id's in a list, and each object as a hash. I'm not familiar
with the Ruby client for Redis, but in python, storing objects to a hash is
trivial.

